# would you do this trade?



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

reaf lafrentz for mo taylor and jackie butler.

why for the celtics . the celts would get a post scorer which is something they dont have, also raef is very overpaid making 45 mil. for the next 4 seasons.

mo by comparison makes 18.8 mil. over the next 2. Overpaid as well but he makes less and his deal is 2 years shorter.
plus they get jackie butler who has some potential to be a player.

why for the knicks . they get the best player in the deal , a guy who can play center as insurance against jerome james reverting back to ...what jerome james usually is. Also Raef is a jump shooting center who can block shots which is exactly what they need on offense on both sides of the ball to pair with marbury and crawford.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> reaf lafrentz for mo taylor and jackie butler.
> 
> why for the celtics . the celts would get a post scorer which is something they dont have, also raef is very overpaid making 45 mil. for the next 4 seasons.
> 
> ...


And Q-Rich


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I don't think the Celts need low post scoring*

That HS kid from last year is already than Butler. He's twice as quick and is ready to contribute more than Butler right now. As a NY fan I would do this in a heartbeat, though.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

If I Had Too , I'm Probelly one of the few poster that respects LaFrentz game for what it is




I Would much rather a 

Jamal Crawford
Trevor Ariza
Mike Sweetney
1st round pick

for

Corey Maggetee
Chris Kamen


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Quills said:


> If I Had Too , I'm Probelly one of the few poster that respects LaFrentz game for what it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, you can spell, you must have won a bunch of spelling bee's when you were a kid


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

I Proudley never went to school past the 7th grade & I've been supporting myself & taking care of my self both finacialy & Phiscally since the age of 12.5 . So no Schooling has never been one of my concernes since the only School things i'm bad at I rarley have to do such as Spelling (I mostly deal face to face w. people) Math (All the my I have to do in my head has round numbers involved such as 5-10-20-40-50-etc.. & I have a calculator on me at all times) & thats it .


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

Quills said:


> I Proudley never went to school past the 7th grade & I've been supporting myself & taking care of my self both finacialy & Phiscally since the age of 12.5 . So no Schooling has never been one of my concernes since the only School things i'm bad at I rarley have to do such as Spelling (I mostly deal face to face w. people) Math (All the my I have to do in my head has round numbers involved such as 5-10-20-40-50-etc.. & I have a calculator on me at all times) & thats it .


I believe you......................................................................NOT REALLY


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

NYK101 said:


> I believe you......................................................................NOT REALLY


Its not a question of what you believe.....

He may be telling the truth,in which case you are way out of line...

We arent here for a spelling bee,lets stick to Bball


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i hate when everyone gets upset over spelling.....like truth said,were here to talk about basketball, right?

and lafrentz has gotten underrated these past few years... before he went to dallas, he was a shotblocking machine in denver, and played in the post. with dallas, they made him a 3 point shooter and got labelled soft. I dont see him as soft, mainly cause last season he was swatting our guys shots left and right...i think the celtics blew us out twice last season


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> i hate when everyone gets upset over spelling.....like truth said,were here to talk about basketball, right?
> 
> and lafrentz has gotten underrated these past few years... before he went to dallas, he was a shotblocking machine in denver, and played in the post. with dallas, they made him a 3 point shooter and got labelled soft. I dont see him as soft, mainly cause last season he was swatting our guys shots left and right...i think the celtics blew us out twice last season


Is raef on the block??


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

With Danny Ainge, who isnt on the block? hes included Antoine walker in 3 trades in like 3 years,the only recognizable face in boston since ainge came was Paul.


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Mark Blount is on the Block & all they want is to take some of the Years of his contract he has 5 years left would they take a 3 yr deal or try to force a 2 yr deal

either way we can do a stright up deal

Blount 

for

Rose 3 yr deal

Blount 

for

JYD 2 yr deal



or we can just make it a big Trade & do a 




Mo Taylor
Malik Rose
Jackie Butler

for

Raef LaFrents
Mark Blount



But Seriously whats up with a 


Jamal Crawford
Trevor Ariza
Mike Sweetney
1st round pick

for

Corey Maggetee
Chris Kamen 

Trade to me it seems fair . I know the Clippers are giving up a Center but with the Pick & the Young talent coming back I feels it's a fair deal no ? Cause I would add a 2nd 1st round pick in a diffrent year to the deal as well .


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

truth said:


> Its not a question of what you believe.....
> 
> He may be telling the truth,in which case you are way out of line...
> 
> We arent here for a spelling bee,lets stick to Bball


Thank you Truth, you took the words right out of my mouth. Good Job! :greatjob: 


As for Lafrentz I'll pull that deal in a heart beat. I think I said in a another thread I wasn't thrilled about the signing of "Big Snacks". I just feel he isn't reliable. My only concern if we were to do a deal like that is Lafrentz health, he tends to be accident prone. So adding him will make me feel better. Just in case "Big Snacks" fails...to produce.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

another reason for the deal i proposed is the amnesty tax , its been speculated that they will cut either vin baker , or raef, its a way for them to save even more money , while giving them something they lack(a post scorer ).


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Can't you guys work a JYD or MO Taylor for Croshere+2nd round pick move? He can play both PF and SF...

And try to trade Sweetney (and something else, like Indiana second-rounder of the other trade) for Gooden. Maybe Larry Brown can help motivating Gooden, which is an excellent rebounder...


----------



## Quills (Jun 18, 2005)

Why trade a Execelent Rebounder for a Excelent Rebounder . If We Trade Sweetney I don't want to trade him for the same type of player unless it's a Great Type of that kind of player


----------

